# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn 3 sao giá tốt nhất tại Huế - NEW STAR

## Newstarhotel

Khách sạn New Star Huế, tiêu chuẩn 03 sao+,khuyến mãi giảm giá đặc biệt cho loại phòng Superior hoặc phòng Deluxe cho 02 người trong 01 đêm kèm buffet sáng. Chỉ từ 550.000đ/đêm



_Nghỉ tại Khách sạn 03 sao New Star -Huế, chỉ với 550.000đ/đêm để nghỉ tại phòng Superior kèm ăn sáng cho 02 người - Tiết kiệm 45% so với giá trị thực là 1.000.000đ.
_

* *Phòng Superior City View (Double/Twin)*: _có cửa sổ thoáng mát, ban công ngắm nhìn quang cảnh thành phố hiện đại, đầy đủ tiện nghi - wifi, tivi truyền hình cáp, vòi sen nóng/lạnh, điện thoại quốc tế trực tiếp, mini bar, máy sấy tóc..._

* *Vị trí thuận lợi*: _Khách sạn tọa lạc tại trung tâm thành phố, cách cầu Trường Tiền chỉ 5 phút tản bộ, cách Đại Nội, chùa Thiên Mụ 10 phút bằng xe máy, 07 phút đến ga Huế, 20 phút lái xe đến sân bay Phú Bài Huế, thuận tiện đi đến các địa điểm khác tại thành phố._
*Điểm nổi bật:*

. Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao, được thiết kế với phong cách Châu Âu sang trọng và lịch lãm cuốn hút.
. Gồm 7 tầng, với 56 phòng nghỉ được trang bị hiện đại, mang đến cho các bạn không gian nghỉ dưỡng thoải mái khi đến với cố đô Huế.
. Nhà hàng phòng phú với đa dạng ẩm thực văn hóa của nhiều nước khác nhau. Đặc biệt là món ăn truyền thống của Huế.
. Đa dạng các hoạt động vui chơi, giải trí như: Hồ bơi, bar,  team building…

*Dịch vụ tại khách sạn:
*_- Đặt vé xe Tour                                    
- Chương trình tham quan Huế trong ngày.
- Dịch vụ trị liệu spa trị liệu: massage, jacuzzi, steambath,...
- Ăn uống
- Giặt, là lấy trong ngày
- Xe oto 4 chỗ, 7 chỗ (miễn phí)
- Đưa đón/ tiễn về sân bay/ ga Huế_ 

*Một số hình ảnh khách sạn:*


_Phòng Deluxe Double_


_Phòng Deluxe Sky View_


_Phòng Deluxe River View_


_Phòng Superior City View_


_Nhà hàng Aroma, quy mô 2 tầng_


_Nhà hàng Aroma_


_Phòng hội nghị với sức chứa 200 khách, với đầy đủ thiết bị hiện đại phục vụ cho meeting, hội họp, tất niên,...
_


_Bể bơi ngoài trời nằm ở tầng 2 khách sạn_


Khu Spa bao gồm: massage, jacuzzi, steam bath & sauna,....
*- Tiện nghi trong phòng:* 

_+ Wifi miễn phí, đường truyền ADSL chất lượng cao
+ Phòng tắm có vòi sen nóng/lạnh
+ Bồn tắm nằm
+ Máy lạnh điều khiển từ xa
+ Tivi LCD, đầu DVD
+ Điện thoại quốc tế trực tiếp
+ Tủ lạnh
+ Mini Bar
+ Máy sấy tóc, áo choàng tắm, dép
+ Bàn viết
_

*- Thủ tục nhận và trả phòng:*

+ Check in: 14h00, check out: 12h00.

+ Khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ đặt phòng trực tiếp qua:

_E-mail :_* info@newstarhuehotel.com*  _Điện thoại đặt phòng:_ *054. 3834.647*
_Địa chỉ:_ 36 Chu Văn An, Huế, Việt Nam

----------


## vietcandy

ct mình cung cấp khá nhiều hotels in hue

Hotel, in Hue city, Hotel in Hoi an, best travel in Hue city, hue travel and hotel,

----------

